# Normal oil temperature



## knarf_st (Jul 28, 2008)

Since 2,5 weeks I've got a new TTR 2.0 TFSI. Via the DIS I can check the oil temperature. What is the "normal" oil temperature (or range)? My dealer didn't even know that the Oil temperature check function exists in de TTR. He couldn't give me an answer what the normal temperature should be!! At what temperature is the car warmed up?


----------



## Arne (Dec 13, 2006)

My 2.0T used to be pretty steady at 90 degrees celcius (oil temp), but it could get a little warmer when driven hard.

The TTS I have now seems to vary a little bit more between 90-95, and I have not driven it hard for longer time yet - so I don't know how high it can get.

At what temperature the engine can be said to be "warmed up", I am not really shure. Personally I don't push it as long as the temp is below 80 degrees celsius.

And I am shure you are aware that the coolant temperature reaches 90 degrees "long" befor the oil does. From what I can remember I think the oil temp is about 65-70 when the coolant reaches 90 after start up.


----------



## knarf_st (Jul 28, 2008)

Thanks for your reply.

The oil temperature with my 2.0T is higher, looks to be "normal" at 105-107 (Celsius) after normal driving on the highway. Last weekend I went to Germany and after 10 minutes full throttle it was 118 Celsius. Hope this is still normal or do I need to vist the dealer? Are there other forum members who have checked their oil temperature?

Frank.


----------



## Arne (Dec 13, 2006)

That is abselutely higher than what it was on my previous 2.0T and on my exsisting TTS.

But I don't know if this is within "normal range"? You might try to call another dealer/workshop with some more knowledge.

And it would be interesting to hear from other forum members - anyone?


----------



## Jimbo2 (Nov 30, 2006)

Sounds high to me - never seen either my 2T or TTS go over 90C. But then I've never driven at autobahn speeds...


----------



## mr gee (Apr 20, 2007)

mine's steady at 95.
on original as delivered oil..whatever that is.
type of oil and viscosity/lubricity may have small impact on oil temp


----------



## jakeman (Jan 30, 2008)

knarf_st said:


> Thanks for your reply.
> 
> The oil temperature with my 2.0T is higher, looks to be "normal" at 105-107 (Celsius) after normal driving on the highway. Last weekend I went to Germany and after 10 minutes full throttle it was 118 Celsius. Hope this is still normal or do I need to vist the dealer? Are there other forum members who have checked their oil temperature?
> 
> Frank.


Does it have oil in it? mine has never exceeded 95C no matter how hard i drive it. Sounds like a trip to the dealer for a calibration check if the oil level is ok.

Have heard of cars being left with the engine flushing fluid left in them from the production line but that was years ago as this fluid was not an engine lubricant just ensured all the sh..t was gone not sure if they even do it anymore.

Good luck

J


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Hi, My Mk1 TTC 225 oil reached a max temp of 100c, according to Liquid TT, this morning. Normal IMO. 
H.


----------



## knarf_st (Jul 28, 2008)

Today finally, my Audi dealer responded to my question what the normal oil temperature for the 2.0 TFSI should be. He has made inquiries to the Dutch Audi importer. They indicated that the temperature during normal operation of the TT should be between 100 and 110 degrees Celsius. In extreme use of the TT, the temperature may even reach 150 Celsius.

The explanation was that the turbo could get very hot and it is also cooled by the oil.


----------

